# Connection to EBL 99



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi All
I want to make a connection into block 6 input socket of my EBL 99, does anyone know where I can find a suitable MNL 3 pin plug
Many Thanks
jancorb


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Take a look at Polevolt catalogue page 11.

http://www.polevolt.co.uk/Polevolt Catalogue Issue 3C.pdf

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Have just been through this excercise to connect a solar panel and Regulator. I think the connectors you want are Molex MLX type, which are not readily available as far as I can see. This is the text from my E-mails to/from Schaudt...

Thanks Udo,

These parts are not available separately from UK Hymer Suppliers, only as part of a solar regulator kit, so I have asked my sister (Fr xxxx Xxxxxx) in Hamburg to order for me from you directly.

Best regards

Simon Jackson

------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a message dated 20/04/2009 09:20:20 GMT Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:

Dear Customer ,

thank you for your mail.

It is possible to order the plug and the fitting pins here at Schaudt-comany.
If you order we will charge 5.- Euros. The best is to order the items and parallel please send us 5.- Euros or 5.- Pounds in an envelope.

Also you can try to buy these connectors at a big Hymer dealer close to you, maybe this is much easier.

The items are:

3pole connector 145.450 1x
pin 149.307 3x

Please let us know if you like to order the items.

With best regards,

Udo Lang.


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

*re EBL 99*

Thanks All for your assistance, we will follow up shortly, we are the new owners of a Geist 6550 and the solar panel had no connection, so we purchased a Steka Solsum regulator and need to connect to the EBL99.
If we have any other problems we will be sure to ask. 
Thanks for ypour very swift response
Jancorb


----------

